# Looking for special ingredients in Dubai!



## Shpeck (Sep 6, 2014)

I need these 3 things:
Spanish paprika
Chipotle powder
hickory root powder

I was told that it is available at Dean & Deluca or Jones the Grocer. We contacted Jones the Grocer and they told us they didn't have anything, but they pointed us to this Spanish restaurant called "Paella". Maybe they are not so popular as I could not find their contact number anywhere on the Web! Would anyone know their number or whether they have any of these ingredients? 
Dean & Deluca weren't picking up the number we tried them on (which we found on TripAdvisor) but we'll try to call them again. Does anyone know if they have the ingredients? I desperately need to find a place that sells them as I will be visiting Dubai in a few days and will not be having enough time to look, so I would need to know beforehand...
Thanks!


----------



## bluester (Sep 23, 2010)

Dean and Deluca has closed unfortunately, so you can count that out of your search


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

This is where I'd focus:

Chipotle powder = Maria Bonita Mexican restaurant on Umm al Sheif, just off Sheikh Zayed Road in Jumeira. They sell a small range of Mexican food items, including cans of chipotle. They may very well have the powder version.

Spanish paprika = Waitrose. Go to the Dubai Mall Waitrose because if they don't have it, then the very upscale food hall in Galeries Lafayettes on the top floor may have it. You will certainly find Hungarian paprika for sale.

Hickory root powder = not got a clue as to what this is. Online doesn't help. Unless you meant chicory root powder?

It looks like you're aiming for a savoury, smoky flavour. There's a range of Middle Eastern and Indian spices that may be good substitutes. Carrefour has a large spice counter with lots of different ground chili powder. You can sniff them and see if any works.


----------



## Shpeck (Sep 6, 2014)

TallyHo said:


> This is where I'd focus:
> 
> Chipotle powder = Maria Bonita Mexican restaurant on Umm al Sheif, just off Sheikh Zayed Road in Jumeira. They sell a small range of Mexican food items, including cans of chipotle. They may very well have the powder version.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot for your suggestions! Very helpful! And yes, about the hickory root powder, I was sent the wrong name. . It is actually chicory root powder! Any ideas as to where that can be found? I will try to call up the places you suggested!


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

I'd be shocked if you found chicory root powder in Dubai. I looked quickly online and it looks like it's sometimes used as a health substitute, so the Organic Market may have it. Another place to consider is Bio Organic Store.

Have you thought about ordering these items online and having them delivered to where you live?


----------



## SirReg (Sep 8, 2014)

Dean & Deluca at Dubai Mall has closed.


----------

